

What the new Microsoft logo could have been - stevewilhelm
http://www.minimallyminimal.com/2012/7/3/the-next-microsoft.html

======
jeffehobbs
Fantastic work. They should hire you to work at the highest levels of their
marketing dept., stat.

------
tomflack
There was an exhaustive debate around this a while ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4195208>

